# Porsche carrera s 911 resurrection



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

*Porsche carrera s 911 resurrection*

This car had seen a few trips to the local hand car wash which had left the paint dull and covered in swirls, also a lot of TFR staining. The wheels nuts had also started to rust from the wheel cleaning acids that been used on them but the owner was getting these replaced when he gets the winter wheels fitted by the dealer at the end of the month.
Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
3m black pads 150mm 75mm
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
DA Polisher
Britemax Black max
Britemax Vantage wax
Carpro Fixer polish
Carpro eraser
Carpro Ironx
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Valet pro tyre dressing
AMDetails AMbubbles
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Dlux
Noodle wash mitt
Carpro Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Autobrite Repel
Auto Finesse Mecury Metal Polish
00 grade wire wool

The wheels were cleaned using valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner before being given a hit of Carpro Ironx the was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed down using the pressure washer. 
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth.

Outside cleaning shots























































Some photos before I start









































































I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Carpro Fixer polish, each panel was given a wipe down with Carpro eraser after polishing to check finish and remove any polishing oils.
I then went round the car using the DA and Britemax Black max and the black 3m pads which was buffed using Uber buffing towels.





















































































































































































The car was given 2 coats of the Britemax Vantage wax leaving wax to bond for 60min and approx 60min between each coat again buffed using Uber buffing towels

The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.
After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of Autobrite repel

The alloys and brake calipers were sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys Jetseal 109 and dressed the tyres using the Valet pro tyre dressing.

Finished shots


























































































































































Here's a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Excellent finish


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Shaun looks minty mc mint now cracking job!!!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant result!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Shaun

great work and skill

ive just done one in seal grey

but black is awesome,but a pig to keep like this one

the reflections are very deep and very glossy

did you find the exhauts a pain to clean,couldnt fit my sausage fingers in well enough?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

cracking work as always :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Plenty of heavy damage there and well corrected. Nice one.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic finish :thumb:


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow, that's a beautiful finish.

Do you find Porsche paint harder to work with? I've read a few bits saying paint is "sticky"?


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Some of the best 50/50s I've seen on here

Excellent !!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> Shaun
> 
> great work and skill
> 
> ...


Glad i`m not the only one matey, i`ve being using a little dremel style drill with a polishing head using the Mercury metal polish


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

majcas84 said:


> Wow, that's a beautiful finish.
> 
> Do you find Porsche paint harder to work with? I've read a few bits saying paint is "sticky"?


I haven`t found it any harder than other cars from from the Vag range and no issues with stinky paint on this one but a bit of pad condition lube spray usually sorts it lol


----------



## volvojos (Jun 4, 2009)

wow... cant say more really.
great car, nice result.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Wow that's great, amazing work & car


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Crikey. That was shockingly NASTY :doublesho

Perfect turnaround though. If the owner isn't smiling when they collect, you have my permission to slap 'em around the head, and give 'em lines


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work as usual ,now look better than new :thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Super reflections Shaun

love your work!!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, finish is amazing :thumb:.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't believe that this kind of a car could be so neglected. Spectacular result, mate! I love 50/50 shots:thumb:


----------



## Tizzer (Sep 2, 2012)

Great result looks spot on.
Thanks for making the effort for the detailed list products etc upfront.
Appreciated.


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Obviously been taken to the hand wash guys to many times, what a mess, nice work Sean


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work Shaun!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

What a state that was in!

Cracking job mate, looks spot on now.

Chris.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

excellent well worth the effort :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks incredible Shaun - I assume the Brooklands Capri is your toy?


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't believe anybody who owns a car like that would let it get in such a state! 

Great turn around on it. Well done


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there Shaun :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Great work Shaun! Car looks a million dollars now, what a state to start with!!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

That paint was in a shocking state before! but amazing transformation


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Ouch that was shocking beforehand, now stunning! I will have to pop up to see you Shaun as I am down the road in Guisborough.
Aly


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

G105ALY said:


> Ouch that was shocking beforehand, now stunning! I will have to pop up to see you Shaun as I am down the road in Guisborough.
> Aly


No worries matey


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

RefinedDetails said:


> Looks incredible Shaun - I assume the Brooklands Capri is your toy?


Not mine matey, but i look after the owners ever growing classic ford collection including the Brooklands, Aston Martin Tickford Capri, 2.8i Special Capri, 1.6 Laser Capri and his latest buy a Series 1 RS Turbo :argie:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Much improved Shaun, hope you're allowed to keep it looking that way now rather than any more hand car washes etc!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks very nice, good work :thumb:


Brian


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Great turnaround, glad to see a car like this get the love it desirves


----------

